# Honda Eu2000I Genny question



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey men, my Honda genny is having the surge issue that I researched online and found is a common problem. Ran a whole can of Seafoam thru the system and no improvement...so now I'm on to rebuilding the carburetor...where oh where can I find a cheap carb rebuild kit for this thing?? Called a few places and about fell out of my chair when they said it was nearly $30 to replace one gasket and the float needle and spring!!!  for another $70 I can buy a new carburetor...crap...any suggestions or anyone got the inside hook up on parts?!? Probably going to just bite the bullet and buy the rebuild kit, but wanted to check with you guys before I spend more than I have to...thanks all!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

From what I've heard, when it comes to hondas, it's easier to just replace the carb rather than try to rebuild it. I believe that's what most of the repair shops do when it comes to them.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Better to just replace carb.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

thanks men, I found a rebuild kit for $10 and the youtube'd the breakdown of the carb so I'm going to give it a shot...I'll let you know if it is worth the hassle to save $100 from buying a new carburetor


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

jhamilton226 said:


> thanks men, I found a rebuild kit for $10 and the youtube'd the breakdown of the carb so I'm going to give it a shot...I'll let you know if it is worth the hassle to save $100 from buying a new carburetor


 For future reference, Where did you find the kit for $10? Good Luck


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Stop running Crap fuel in it after you fix it. NonEthonal w/ Stable Marine added.

Crank and run it once a month.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had my twins fer a little over a year and have no issues yet. Always run non-ethanol and seafoam. I try to run em at least once a month but never go over a couple months w/out cranking em....You sure your on/off on the cap is all the way in the on position? If you have been running ethanol gas you might just have some built up on your needles...take it apart and clean it...


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've had these lil Honda's since 03' so they have a lot of hours on them between all the storms and camping and whatever else...grandparents had them originally and only used them when they needed, so you can imagine what that has done to the carbs over the years...

Got a gasket kit, not a carb rebuild kit as I said earlier, from Seville Lawn and Power Equipment off 12th ave. for $10...again it is just the internal carb gaskets, mainly the main seal gasket between the carb and the bowl that has to be replaced when you take it apart is what I got it for...we are going to finish fixing her up today, let you know how it runs when we're done!

Shark- where can I find non-ethanol gas besides at a fuel dock? Which btw I refuse to buy because it is inflated even more in price than your local gas station!!! Errr...thanks for the input men!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Shark- where can I find non-ethanol gas besides at a fuel dock? Which btw I refuse to buy because it is inflated even more in price than your local gas station!!! Errr...thanks for the input men![/QUOTE]

you can buy it at the parade gas station at the corner of Jackson Street and new Warrington Road in Pensacola ,also at the BP gas station at Interstate 10 and scenic highway ....


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Shark- where can I find non-ethanol gas besides at a fuel dock? Which btw I refuse to buy because it is inflated even more in price than your local gas station!!! Errr...thanks for the input men!

This is a link to All stations that sell Non-Ethanol in the U.S. Its all I use in my boat or Genny and I try to run both 3 nights a week :thumbup: 

http://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=FL


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice, thanks Snagged & Mike! I am also looking at installing a petcock valve for the fuel so I can just run the carb dry after use so no fuel sits in the system and gums it up...will be taking some gas cans out of the garage tonight to go get some non-ethanol fuel for sure tho


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

just a quick update so you all know and can maybe save some money...rebuilt the carburetor with the $10 gasket kit, and a $3 filter (fell a part while trying to clean)...my little Honda runs as good as the day it was sold!!! We soaked the jet and a few other pieces in carb cleaner over night, changed gaskets and saved $100 or so on buying a new carb  just wanted to share, it can be done...and I'm no Honda technician or ASE mechanic either! Thanks again for all the help


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

I have cleaned mine twice for about $4 total. I bought a roll of gasket material from Napa for less than $4. The only gasket I have had to replace is the one between the engine and carb and it is easy to cut out of the gasket material. The main bronze jet is about an inch Long and sticks up into the throat of the carb. Stick a flat screwdriver into the throat and gently press down on the top of the jet and it comes out of the bottom of the hole. Clean all the holes in the jet (about 9 ) with an accetiline? Torch tip cleaner. It is a tool that has very fine wires and can be bought at a torch supply store, Napa, or a torch gas supply store. Spray carb cleaner in all the holes in the carb and especially where the float needle valve fits into the hole. Clean the gummy mess out of the float bowl and then put it back together. Should run like new. The critical part is cleaning the 9 or so holes in that inch long jet. I first cleaned them with carb cleaner and that did not work. The torch tip cleaner wire tool worked great. Use the finest wire on the tool. The tool costs about $8-$10 and I use it on all my small engine carbs. The varnish in gas seems to crystallize in small crab jets and spraying them with carb cleaner won't always get it out. Soaking overnight in carb cleaner works better, but doing than sometimes softens and ruins the plastic parts on the carb. The torch tip cleaner works well and can be done quickly without waiting overnight and possibly damaging the plastic parts on the carb. I can clean mine now in about 45 minutes. I also put a fuel cutoff valve($5 at a small engine repair place in Destin) like someone else suggested earlier. It goes in the fuel line between the onOff switch and the carb. The onOff switch on the generator stops the generator, but gas still sits in the carb bowl. I have to remove the small inspection plate to cut the fuel off, but it is only one large screw. 
L


----------

